# Having trouble with Gnome Tweak Tool



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Running Fedora 16 (Gnome 3)

When I open the Gnome Tweak Tool, it seems to have no functionality. Nothing I change makes any changes to the shell.

When I run Tweak Tool from terminal I get a string of outputs before it launches.


```
[[email protected] ~]$ sudo gnome-tweak-tool
[sudo] password for bruce: 
WARNING : Schema /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.shell.gschema.xml missing summary text: <key name="saved-im-presence" type="i">
      <default>1</default>
      <summary/>
    </key>
WARNING : Schema /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.shell.gschema.xml missing summary text: <key name="saved-session-presence" type="i">
      <default>0</default>
      <summary/>
    </key>
WARNING : Shell not running
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/tweaks/tweak_shell.py", line 57, in __init__
    self._shell = GnomeShellFactory().get_shell()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/utils.py", line 38, in getinstance
    instances[cls] = cls()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/gshellwrapper.py", line 123, in __init__
    v = map(int,proxy.version.split("."))
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/gshellwrapper.py", line 46, in version
    return json.loads(self.execute_js('const Config = imports.misc.config; Config.PACKAGE_VERSION'))
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/gshellwrapper.py", line 39, in execute_js
    result, output = self.proxy.Eval('(s)', js)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gi/overrides/Gio.py", line 148, in __call__
    kwargs.get('flags', 0), kwargs.get('timeout', -1), None)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gi/types.py", line 43, in function
    return info.invoke(*args, **kwargs)
GError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Shell was not provided by any .service files
WARNING : Could not list shell extensions
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/tweaks/tweak_shell.py", line 62, in __init__
    extensions = self._shell.list_extensions()
AttributeError: ShellThemeTweak instance has no attribute '_shell'
WARNING : Error detecting shell
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/tweaks/tweak_shell_extensions.py", line 145, in __init__
    shell = GnomeShellFactory().get_shell()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/utils.py", line 38, in getinstance
    instances[cls] = cls()
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/gshellwrapper.py", line 123, in __init__
    v = map(int,proxy.version.split("."))
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/gshellwrapper.py", line 46, in version
    return json.loads(self.execute_js('const Config = imports.misc.config; Config.PACKAGE_VERSION'))
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/gshellwrapper.py", line 39, in execute_js
    result, output = self.proxy.Eval('(s)', js)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gi/overrides/Gio.py", line 148, in __call__
    kwargs.get('flags', 0), kwargs.get('timeout', -1), None)
  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gi/types.py", line 43, in function
    return info.invoke(*args, **kwargs)
GError: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Shell was not provided by any .service files

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed

(gnome-tweak-tool:1867): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_preferred_height_for_width: assertion `width >= 0' failed
```


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I will install this on my fedora box tonight and see what happens. Then I will get back to you.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

You have a string of errors most prominent being:

WARNING : Shell not running
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/gtweak/tweaks/tweak_shell.py", line 57, in 
GError: GDBus.Errorrg.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.Shell was not provided by any .service files
WARNING : Could not list shell extensions


This looks as though gnome shell is not running or GDbus is not running or not found.

I would suggest updating all packages on your Fedora 16, and possibly removing and reinstalling gnome tweak tool.

Works fine on Ubuntu 12.04 so possibly updating Fedora may fix this.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I just installed and updated Fedora last night. All packages were updated through Update manager...

I downloaded and installed the tweak tool using

su -
yum install gnome-tweak-tool

You are using "Unity" GUI with Ubuntu? I installed Ubuntu 12.04 first (two days ago) but was having serious difficulty with the nvidia drivers... The first install I couldn't figure out how to get both my displays working so I downloaded the video drivers directly from nVidia (.run file)... It's been a while, so I modified the grub loader to start Ubuntu in txt mode, installed the drivers then "startx"... my desktop didn't load properly, so I restarted the system and my desktop enviroment was FUBAR... So I reinstalled... Finally got dual display working under the Ubuntu provided drivers (sudo nvidia-install) but ended up having two desktops with the dock in both of them... didn't want that so I enabled xinerama and had nothing but issues... I wasn't too happy with Unity anyhow, so I figured I would try Fedora with Gnome3... First boot up after install the dual-desktops were working perfectly with Noveau, but I installed the nVidia proprietary drivers anyhow... Bad move, issues from the get go... couldn't get dual monitors to work properly, etc... same issues with xinerama... So... I reinstalled again!!!!!

So far, so good... I am in the process of personalizing the desktop environment... I made my terminals transparent with a black background and white text but the window is still that beige/gray (which I don't lik)... So I installed gnome-tweak-tool... now here I am...


Sorry about that little trip into lala land... 

I made sure Gnome was updated because there were a few GUI extensions I wanted... 

I know that Gnome 3 has a "fallback" mode (got tripped up with that when I installed the nVidia drivers) do you think this feature could be what is causing the issue???



wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will install this on my fedora box tonight and see what happens. Then I will get back to you.


Thanks! 

EDIT...

Found this in the Arch Wiki...

(Fallback mode uses gnome-panel/Metacity instead of gnome-shell/Mutter.)

Man, I feel like such a noob! :nonono:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay... I have been reading up on Wayland... I can't find any difinitive info, but I see that a bunch of the GUIs are porting to Wayland from Xorg... I am not certain if Gnome 3 or mutter are a part of this... but this could cause X-programs (like the tweak-tool) to malfunction... no? It may also explain why xinerama was causing issues in both Unity (which I read is based on Wayland) and Gnome 3... 

I don't know... I might be talking out of my hindside!... Trying to research this stuff (and separate the wheat from the chaff) while being productive at work is impossible!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't care too much for Unity but prefer Unity to Gnome3.
Gnome3 and ATI drivers are not a perfect match and no linux system that uses gnome shell or gnome3 has worked for me yet.

I use Ubuntu 12.04 with gnome-fallback mode and it works well with accelerated fglrc drivers for my ATI card.

Wayland is standard graphics system in Fedora16, there are plans to use wayland in Ubuntu but its not ipart of Ubuntu 12.04 and not installed.

I think your problem is video related. You could try unplugging one monitor to see if you can get a working graphics system, then try gnome tweak tool again.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I did mention that the noveau drivers were functioning properly, right???

I did a lot of research on this issue... I was planning on updating this thread last night, but ended up reinstalling Fedora again... Apparently there is a bug in the program or GUI that prevents it from being able to change (or even see) the shell themes in Gnome 3.2. 

I installed Fedora 17 Beta x86_64 (Gnome 3.4) and, with the addition of a theme shell extension, was able to get tweak tool to access the themes.

I had Ubuntu 12 installed first... I didn't dislike Unity, but I prefer the simplicity (and speed) of Gnome 3. Plus... I like the fact that the noveau drivers function properly! 

I am still looking for a solution to the Tweak Tool issue in Fedora 16... I plan on installing it on a test system this week.

BTW... After using CMD for so long Bash seems almost like a foreign language!!!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Great to hear that you were able to get it working. Too bad it had to be with the beta but i am sure that with a little time you can figure it out of 16. 

As for bash it isn't as hard as people think for the most part unless you are writting big long scripts then you won't have to worry about a lot of the commands and options. I am sure that I don't need to tell you this but since I do it for everyone if you can't figure out a command the just post back and we can either tell you how to write it or give you the command, and places to go for help.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I know... Much appreciated!

One dumb question... I "broke" Gnome a few times over the past couple days (tinkering with configuration files and learning)... I spent a good hour last night trying to figure out how to edit a file from Bash (recovery mode). 

Ubuntu uses nano (I think) and gedit is GUI only... I ended up reinstalling, but it would be nice to be able to repair the file I was futzing with (I always make backup copies!)

I couldn't make sense of the bash help or shell command list!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Do you know what commands you were trying to use? Or what error messages you were getting?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I used the Help bash command then the advanced command to list "commands not listed here" and the bash user guide....

I had a headache before I was done!

I don't know what commands are available in recovery mode, and I don't know what bash text editor (if any) is included in Fedora.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

All I needed to do was remove a line I added to a configuration file or replace the file with the backup... I couldn't figure out how to do either!

Fedora was fine, Gnome was broken! 

Actually... I modified the css script for the Gnome-Shell last night and Gnome crashed as I was logging out... I am afraid I may have to reinsall yet again tonight!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

That may be the case. The nice thing is that it takes a very short time to reinstall, unlike windows.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The way I see it is... I will never learn if I am too afraid to break something!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Up and running... and no crashing... only my 4th Fedora 17 beta install! :grin:

BTW... not solved yet... still need to fix it on Fedora 16!!!!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Good to see that you got it going on 17 now as you said you need to work on fixing it for 16. I would look and see if there are any bugs that have been reported for this program, too.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh... There are... I am looking for a difinitive workaround...

So far, all I could find were details on how to manually enable themes using gconf


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

The thing with linux is that there might not be a definitive workaround. You might have to try two or three things, and then edit some conf files before things work out.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I hear that!!! I have a feeling I will be breaking a few more installs! :lol:


----------

